# Commandment or Carnival?



## jw (Dec 24, 2017)

A few sermons on so-called holy days (second one forthcoming):

https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=1224171056381

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 24, 2017)

Part 2: https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=1224171058175

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm finishing the 2nd sermon as I write.
Thanks


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## BG (Dec 25, 2017)

Good stuff. After listening to this I came to the conclusion that I will no longer allow my children to watch any DC or Marvel movies. I now see that movie theaters are nothing more then sanctuaries of paganism where demigods are celebrated and Worshiped such as Thor and Superman.

Consistency is a hard taskmaster but it is our duty lest we become hypocrites.


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 29, 2017)

Josh,
I listened to both of the messages by Rev. Ruddell. They were good.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 29, 2017)

BG said:


> Good stuff. After listening to this I came to the conclusion that I will no longer allow my children to watch any DC or Marvel movies. I now see that movie theaters are nothing more then sanctuaries of paganism where demigods are celebrated and Worshiped such as Thor and Superman.
> 
> Consistency is a hard taskmaster but it is our duty lest we become hypocrites.



Since "demigods" don't actually exist (on the principle found in 1 Corinthians 8.4) and since "Thor" and "Superman" are mere fictional comic-book characters, I would have no problem sending my children (were they still young) to watch DC or Marvel comics-based films. Properly instructed, they would know the difference between fantasy and reality.

This can become a slippery slope. Would you ban Star Trek and Star Wars films also? Or films like "King Kong"? I've actually heard of Christians who won't read novels because, being fiction, that means they're "lies." (I'm not accusing you of this, by the way.) 

I'm just saying that, once a person goes down this road, it can be hard to see where the end of it is.

There's a good, solid Christian man in my church who is trying to launch a career as a science fiction/fantasy writer. Is that bad?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2017)

This would be good to pursue on a new thread. 


bookslover said:


> Since "demigods" don't actually exist (on the principle found in 1 Corinthians 8.4) and since "Thor" and "Superman" are mere fictional comic-book characters, I would have no problem sending my children (were they still young) to watch DC or Marvel comics-based films. Properly instructed, they would know the difference between fantasy and reality.
> 
> This can become a slippery slope. Would you ban Star Trek and Star Wars films also? Or films like "King Kong"? I've actually heard of Christians who won't read novels because, being fiction, that means they're "lies." (I'm not accusing you of this, by the way.)
> 
> ...


----------

